# Kerry and Bush Service Records



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

With all the talk about George Bush's National Guard records, one of the things that has been ignored is *the fact that John Kerry has not released all of his military records. * He has released some of the records on his campaign web site, but not all. Some of the withheld documents are no doubt embarrassing to Kerry, which would explain why they are not being released. Can you say phony purple hearts :lol: :eyeroll:

In an interview on MSNBC Wednesday, Kerry said "We've posted my military records that they sent to me, or were posted on my website. You can go to my website, and all my -- you know, the documents are there." The only problem is they're not all there. The United States Navy is now contradicting Kerry...they say all of his available military records have not been released. The Navy says they are withholding 31 pages of documents because they have not been provided a written authorization to release them. *Hmm...I wonder what's in those documents?*

*It's all a pretty clever play on words*. "We've posted my military records that they sent to me." And what did they send to him? The military records that Kerry requested. *So ... the more accurate statement would be "We've posted all my military records that I asked for."*

*All Kerry would have to do is fill out and sign what is called a Standard Form 180, which would authorize a complete release of all his military records. * So where is the media on all of this? They're the ones that are completely AWOL...grilling George Bush almost daily about his military records while at the same time saying nothing about Kerry's obvious omission of his.

Typical of Kerry...*insisting that all of his records have been released while knowing at the same time that he is personally withholding some of them.* Sounds like he would make a great Commander-In-Chief :eyeroll:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

rock-n-roll Bob!!!!! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Kerry did not need to, because he has purple hearts. Bush received special treatment. Why his twins are not patriotic? Why they are not fighting in Iraq? Why they do not want to guard prisoners in Abu Greib?
Rummy would proud having them under his command.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

ooh my your an intelligent F%$#@! seven. He's lied so many times about his record the Navy is even refuting him.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

ELECTION 2004 
Kerry honored at communist museum
Photograph hangs in section devoted to war protesters

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: June 1, 2004
12:14 p.m. Eastern

© 2004 WorldNetDaily.com

A Ho Chi Minh City museum that honors Vietnam war protesters features a photograph of Sen. John Kerry being greeted by the general secretary of the Communist Party, Comrade Do Muoi.

A snapshot of the display in the Vietnamese Communist War Remnants Museum - formerly known as the "War Crimes Museum" - was acquired over the weekend by Jeffrey M. Epstein of Vietnam Vets for the Truth, a group opposing Kerry's campaign for the presidency.

Vietnam veteran Bill Lupetti took this photograph of a display at a Ho Chi Minh City museum honoring war protesters.

A spokesman with Kerry's national campaign did not return a call from WND seeking comment.

You go ahead and attach your name with him and MT, I thin I'll place mine with someone else.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Funny's, there's been no response to this one?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

There are a couple(?) of points I would like to share regarding military records.

Kerry's millitary record is important because HE SAID IT WAS. He wants to present himself as a war hero, so he needs to stand by his record.

Bush didn't bring up his record. Is it because he was embarrassed it was only with the National Guard? Now, there's fightin words to the many Guardsmen in Iraq and Afganistan right now. Is it because he is not proud of his record back then? He has already admitted that those where his wild and crazy days. Get over it. Is it because he prefers to run on a much more recent and relevant record? I would like to think so.

And if I hear one more time "Bush lied" I think I'll scream. He, like every one else was using the same Intel available to Kerry/et.al. If that Intel was faulty, check to see who was responsible for hamstringing the CIA and other Inel organizations. He didn't lie when he said that Iraq harbors terrorists. He didn't lie when he said Iraq had weapons of mass destruction. (They had a history of using them on rebellious tribes. You need more proof than that?) He didn't lie when he said that the fight against terrorism would be long and hard and require many sacrifices from the US. Let's see, we went into Iraq when? and ended the "war" when? and we're still in Iraq trying to rebuild the country for how long? Let's see, how long were we in Japan after world war II. Oh, that's right, we're still there. How about Korea? Oh, that's right, we're still there. How about Germany? Oh, that's right, we're still there. These are sacrifices he told us would be necessary. We, in our instant gratification world, want it to be over, but it just doesn't work like that all of the time. How many of you Dems volunteered for Active duty? How many still carry that ID card? If you don't, then please don't try to tell the members of the military what they should feel/think, etc. And let their commander-in-chief tell them what to do.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Still no response. [email protected] it


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

sevendogs said:


> Kerry did not need to, because he has purple hearts. Bush received special treatment. Why his twins are not patriotic? Why they are not fighting in Iraq? Why they do not want to guard prisoners in Abu Greib?
> Rummy would proud having them under his command.


wow yeah kerrys purple hearts, he aquired the first one within 24 hours, ramming his boat on-shore and killing civilians and killing wounded enemys.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

A few words to get a grip on this one. Unfit for Command. What an eye opening book to the military records and testimony of generals to what really went on. Still can't explain how Kerry even has the nuts to show his face in public.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Frankly I don't care if the man shot himself in the foot as soon as he stepped off the plane, the simple fact of the matter is that he went to nam, and Bush didn't.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Your ignorance continuse to flow MT.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

A lot of people went to Nam. Some good, some not so good, some liars, some cowards, some absolute criminals. He went to Nam, so what's your point. Again, Mr Bush did not run on his military record. Mr Kerry did. I went to Washington D.C. one time. That doesn't make me a Senator.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Did you happen to pull a man out of a river under fire in DC, sdeprie?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

No. However, if you read the book, it is questionable that Mr Kerry did, either. He hasn't even been able to fully recollect the events himself, just exactly who picked up who, whether they werre actually under fire or not, if he voluntarily went under fire, etc. I did spend several months in the Gulf of Oman, within missile range of Iran (1979-80). I did provide medical assistance to several thousand Iraqi (Kurdish) refugees. I was on active duty for 17 years, ready to go where I was told to go. I went to field medical school in Camp LeJeune in 1977, went with US Marine Reservists when they cleaned up the island of Vieques (Puerto Rico) for Naval Gunnery practice. Many military people have "BEEN THERE." Heroes typically don't brag about it. I'm certainly no hero. The point is, I don't believe Mr Kerry was ever the kind of hero he says he was.


----------

